# My boy budgie is starting to get brown color on his pin feathers



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

this is extremely worrisome because my girl budgie had the same thing before she died and the vets were liek "oh its not a big deal" and then within a couple weeks she died and apparently she had big fatty tumours that were crushing her from the outside in and she couldn't breathe

today i notice my boy budgie (who has been sick, diagnosed with T cancer in february, got avian specialist appointment september 8 soonest I can get) and today he also has the same color brown pin feathers on his head!

Went to vet today and she gave him another course of sulfatrim antibiotic in water since thats all we can do for now since she isnt an avian specialist.

Feeling scared but even more worried because I can literally find ZERO information anywhere about the pin feathers turning brown like this! you guys got any idea?

the phone camera doesn't do it justice it looks VERY brown!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't see anything brown, whatever discoloration you are seeing I assume is in the keratin sheath that the feathers are encased in when they grow out, that sheath will fall off and the feather will open up and should look normal. If your bird will let you touch his head you may be able to gently remove the sheath with your finger as if you were preening him.


----------



## Rextos (Nov 13, 2020)

Cody said:


> I don't see anything brown, whatever discoloration you are seeing I assume is in the keratin sheath that the feathers are encased in when they grow out, that sheath will fall off and the feather will open up and should look normal. If your bird will let you touch his head you may be able to gently remove the sheath with your finger as if you were preening him.


its hard to see in the camera but its definitely there and its not just the sheath. I've had him for 6 years and same with my female bird she never had that brown stuff before and afterwards she died!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I see what you are referring to and there is nothing to be concerned about.
Those are actually keratin sheaths that are simply discolored a bit.*


----------

